# question



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

please only answer this question if you are %100 sure of the answer.

If there was a name spelled wrong on a NSO birth certificate how long would it take to get it changed and the spelling corrected.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Holly1, This is the Philippines, in the years I have been here, nothing has ever been 100% except for the fact nothing is 100%

Your answer: For my wife to get a misspelling of her last name changed on her birth certificate. It took her one week of getting three affidavits from disinterested party's, one affidavit from a lawyer, saying the three affidavits from the disinterested party's were real and correct.
One day to submit the affidavits. 
Ten days for the change to be posted at the courthouse (a requirement).
A few days over a month to get the certified copy back from NSO.
So your answer is almost two months.

This was in Tacloban City, Leyte

This may or may not be correct for where you are processing the paper work and may not even be correct if my wife had it to do over again here. 

Again, nothing here is 100% except nothing is 100%


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

90% I know, so forgive me if it doesn't meet your standards  

5 to 6 months minimum, as adviced in NSO Baguio Office for spelling correction !!!

Much much longer for name change !

*colemanlee *: did you "KNOW" somebody in the NSO Tacloban ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If it's only the first name is rather quick and there's an express service, here's a short cut to the Philippine Statistics Authority 

http://census.gov.ph/civilregistration/civil-registration-laws/faq-republic-act-no-9048

If it deals with last name or other issue's it's best to contact this office, no matter what anyone says it all comes down to the actual office that fixes the problem, now if only they'll answer the email or phone call, this is one of the pains of living here. 

If no luck on that there's a private eye or law firm that handles issues like this, apparently in more than one country, they have contact numbers, they'll probably answer the phone and email information, I didn't see any red flags they seem to have address on and locations on Google.

Birth Certificate Philippines, Filipino Birth Certificate

To take anyone's word for it on the forum wouldn't be safe for the 100%, one thing is for sure money talks and things can be done "express" the person running the paper work wants "express service", that's what your gonna call it, the amount you give determines the express rate also, so if important.... be generous or you'll end up in the long waiting express pile with the others that didn't pay enough express money, things do seem to jump at the head of the line in any business or government entity.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

holly1 said:


> please only answer this question if you are %100 sure of the answer.
> 
> If there was a name spelled wrong on a NSO birth certificate how long would it take to get it changed and the spelling corrected.


TEN steps to be undertaken in the correction o an entry in a civil registry document
1.Contact a lawyer who will prepare the Petition for Correction of Entry.
2.Lawyers shall file the Petition in the Regional Trial Court. The fee for filing the Petition in the Regional Trial Court is Php 160.00.
3.The Petition will be raffled and assigned to a branch of the Regional Trial Court.
4.The assigned Regional Trial Court shall issue an Order for the publication of its Order in a newspaper of general circulation for three consecutive weeks. Fee for publication varies.
5.The Order contains the date of the first hearing.
6.During the first hearing, the lawyer will present compliance of the jurisdictional requirements like publication of the Order in a newspaper of general circulation.
7.After establishing compliance with jurisdictional requirements, the petitioner will be presented in Court to testify. The Court may assign the Clerk of Court to receive evidence.
8.During the hearing, i is possible that an oppositor may appear contesting the Petition. If no oppositor appears, the Clerk of Court will receive the petitioner's evidence.
9.After presentation of evidence, the Court will rule on the Petition.
10.If the decision is favorable, the Court will order the Office of Civil Registrar to correct the entry in the civil registry document (birth/marriage/death certificate of the petitioner).

Source: http://www.census.gov.ph/data/civilreg/ten_steps.html


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy, and Pakawala:

how long does it take ?? 

I think that was Holly1's question


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> mcalleyboy, and Pakawala:
> 
> how long does it take ??
> 
> I think that was Holly1's question



I think he will find that It depends on the location where it needs to be filed/corrected and the workload of the court for the area. It's best to ask the Attorney where it will be filed to provide a rough estimate because there is no "set" time period.

Even here they are saying allow 1 year.

Frequently Asked Questions - VERified Inc.

According to VERified, the error in my birth certificate must be corrected through a court petition. How long will it take? How much will it cost me?


The length of proceedings until the court renders a decision varies and is determined by several factors. We conservatively estimate such a case to go on for at least one year at the Regional Trial Court level. 


The cost of services relating to a court case depends on several factors and cannot be determined until after an assessment of a specific case.


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for that , This is the second time my fiance had to do this. the first time took about 4 months and so far this time it has been 3 months. I just thought that seemed a long time.but it seams thats the way of things there.
What they did the first time with her miss spelt name on her birth certificate was to put on the bottom was.

Pursuant to the decision rendered by .......dated 05,2013 and afirmed by ...... the childs first name is hereby corrected from .... to ..... and the date of birth is likewise corrected from .... to .... 

That was it, but an immi agent said that was not good enough.
Plus the paper its written on is yellow with black writing,and the print is so faded you cant really read it, and that cost heaps to get done and now we are told its no good.

COLEMANLEE is that the way they did it for your wife.

Thanks ecureilx, near enough we will call that 100%.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

holly1 said:


> Thanks for that , This is the second time my fiance had to do this. the first time took about 4 months and so far this time it has been 3 months. I just thought that seemed a long time.but it seams thats the way of things there.
> What they did the first time with her miss spelt name on her birth certificate was to put on the bottom was.
> 
> Pursuant to the decision rendered by .......dated 05,2013 and afirmed by ...... the childs first name is hereby corrected from .... to ..... and the date of birth is likewise corrected from .... to ....
> ...


yellow with black writing = NSO
green = civil registrar


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> 90% I know, so forgive me if it doesn't meet your standards
> 
> 5 to 6 months minimum, as adviced in NSO Baguio Office for spelling correction !!!
> 
> ...


actually Maline did it just before I met her, as she was going to do the OFW thing.
I just posted what she told me..she said there was and extra 1k involved at the local level


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

holly1 said:


> an immi agent said that was not good enough.
> Plus the paper its written on is yellow with black writing,and the print is so faded you cant really read it, and that cost heaps to get done and now we are


Heaps to get done? 

How many heaps are you being told it's going to cost a Filipino for a correction of records?


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

To tell the truth im not sure exactly how much the first ones cost, and i say ones because there was 4 birth certificates, Mothers and 3 kids and mothers name was spelled wrong on all of them. It all came from the cash flow i was sending mum.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

My wife's maiden name was Remandeman a large family originating from Carriara Leyte
When she was young her father moved to Tacloban City, here there is another family named Remandemen about 90% of the time here, what ever official wants to correct her name to the ones from here. Over the years she has learned to be ever watchful that some well meaning person does not screw up her paper work. 

Holly, I read through one of your other post, and really its none of my business, but I have to say from experience, what your paying seem exorbitant to me, also through experience, love is blind, I posted my experience somewhere on here...make sure your not being had..


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

colemanlee said:


> My wife's maiden name was Remandeman a large family originating from Carriara Leyte
> When she was young her father moved to Tacloban City, here there is another family named Remandemen about 90% of the time here, what ever official wants to correct her name to the ones from here. Over the years she has learned to be ever watchful that some well meaning person does not screw up her paper work.
> 
> Holly, I read through one of your other post, and really its none of my business, but I have to say from experience, what your paying seem exorbitant to me, also through experience, love is blind, I posted my experience somewhere on here...make sure your not being had..



well i now know i could be, but if i am she is very good at it.
I have now followed the advice of a well respected member and have stopped all cash flow.
we are still talking every day but it will be interesting to see for how long.
I know all you guys are looking out for me now, and you may be correct in your thinking
But i dont think so, but you guys have opened my eyes to a few things, and i will proceed with absolute caution for now on in.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

colemanlee said:


> Holly, I read through one of your other post, and really its none of my business, but I have to say from experience, what your paying seem exorbitant to me, also through experience, love is blind, I posted my experience somewhere on here...make sure your not being had..


Concur!

I suspected it from the his initial post.

holly1, 

Sir, concerning the more than a half million pesos that you stated that you already paid for her annulment. 

Did she ever show you pictures from her wedding or any legitimate proof to show that he was factually married in the Philippines where she even required the annulment? 

There are other Foreigners who have paid for bogus, unneeded annulments so that is why I ask.


----------



## kingi (Aug 31, 2013)

Holly, I myself got scammed and uncovered the truth less than 6 months ago. What I learned from it all was that these woman are seriously good at it. I was embarrassed, angry and relieved all at the same time. Follow your instincts and allow yourself the right to not feel like you have to be the hero. You'll get the answers soon enough if the funds dry up. 

If you need anymore advice or thoughts pm me.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Holly, I need to say one more thing, then I will shut up...there is a lot of experience on this forum. Some of us have experienced pretty much the exact thing we see you going through.
Many here have said they think your getting scammed...
I was always told if all your friends think something is wrong then you should probably look at it, look at it hard. 
It is very possible to find a wonderful girl in the Philippines but from my experience its not easy and you will run through a bunch before you find one that truly loves you for you.

Some of the girls here could easily win the Academy award for acting.

I hope I am wrong, but I very much doubt that I am and everybody else that has expressed doubts are wrong also....
Dude I wish you luck and hope things will go good for you. The below link is what happened to me....and Im not that easy 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mabuhay-club-corner/528865-want-marry-filipina-think-again-6.html


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am listening to you guys, and all i can do now is to proceed with ext ream caution as i said.
I really really dont think she is a scammer,BUT i now do have some strong doughts so all money will now be stopped and we will see what happens from there, That is all i can do, I cant just up and leave just because i THINK may be i am being had, I need proof, and sending her no funds will give me that proof, If she sticks with me then i'll know she is a keeper.
The only thing that is worrying me is I know she will be in VERY financial hardship with out my help, SO sending some one to the wall and financially hurting some one is that the sort of thing you do just to see if they MIGHT be scamming you. (but i have done done it,started 3 weeks ago.) now we wait.

Yes i have seen her philippine marriage pics,and marriage certificate,and met her kids from that marriage. so all good there.
and her name on the kids certificates is spelt 3,or 4 different ways, IMMI say the spelling must be the same as whats on her passport which is ELEANOR. on certificates
it is spelt ELENOR<ELEONOR<, so they all need to be corrected, and yes i have see and have in my possession the certified copies of those birth certificates.

One thing i would like to say is , I dont think she is a scammer, BUT she is very quick to spend my money, I do think she is a keeper and i do think she loves me, but she thinks i am a westerner and have lots of money. even though i tell her different. She thinks money is made to go round,and she will spend it, even her money does not last long in her hands. thats the problem i think.
But i may be wrong only time will tell now. and i will tread with caution and no more money for family , she has sisters they can help her.


----------



## holly1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ill like to add just one more thing, This women organised and payed for a plane ticket to come and visit me here in Australia, that was our first meeting, No help from me at all.
when she went back home to japan after her visit she sent me lots of small gifts, t shirts shorts ,shoes things like that. a watch worth about $300, other small things.
IT was about 10 months after we met that i gave her any thing, nothing. but she still stayed with me, i then had a massive heart attack and she called me up every day say 4,5 times a day to see if i was ok, as far as she new then i was a poreper, and we have been together 5 years now, just like to remind people of that .cheers.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sorry Gents, 

This thread has gotten out of hand and has been adjusted and is now closed :closed_2:*


----------

